# Where's the PCV valve on my '92 SE twin-cam?



## hoyshnin (Sep 16, 2005)

I can't seem to locate the pcv valve on my 1992 Maxima SE 24 valve, i'd really appreciate if someone could tell me real quick where it is, THANKS SO MUCH!
-hoyshnin


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it's on the back of the engine facing the firewall, on the passenger side of the engine bay..

it's a ROYAL PITA to get to.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry to bring back an old thread, but I can't find the PCV on my sister's VE30DE. I've looked around the back of the engine and can't seem to find it anywhere. Does anyone have a picture?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it just looks like a nipple when it's installed


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

The intake plenum and all related parts are removed in the picture, which you do not have to remove to get to the valve..Also keep in mind, the pcv valve will have the pcv hose attached to it, so it won't look like it does in the picture.


----------

